# Pensacola spanish



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

Got out there bout 10am and they were running pretty thick until about 12. That one is 25”, dinner!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Stud spanish dude, good job!!!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice Spanish!


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm thinking live bait on that one??


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

Dmoney said:


> I'm thinking live bait on that one??


Nope. He actually whacked a 1 oz gotcha and swallowed it lol. Great fight on 12 lb test. He was gaff worthy.


----------

